#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Bye Apple and good riddance!

## hick

So tired of this iPhone crapola...

Lost Icloud sign in, can't recover pics from damaged phone, transfer issues, etc. etc.

I'm done.

Suggestions for new dumb phone?

----------


## AntRobertson

Nope, none that are helpful, but I feel your pain.

Fuck Apple and their crappy phone and even more craptastic iTunes that randomly keeps ditching half my songs / playlists -- why the fuck would I want to hear music I've brought and paid for after all.  :Sad: 

Gives me the shits but I'm unfortunately stuck with it / them.

----------


## tomcat

> Gives me the shits but I'm unfortunately stuck with it / them


...lost in the Apple ecosystem...

----------


## Cujo

Get a Samsung. A Google account and Spotify. Google stores your pics like icloud.
I recently lost my phone. Thought I'd lost all my pics. 
Imagine my delight on signing into Gmail to discover all my pics back in my album.
And for music Spotify's the best thing since sliced bread. Free if you can tolerate a couple of innocuous ads now and then and they send me a mix every day based on my previous choices. Excellent.

----------


## AntRobertson

Pretty much...

----------


## hick

^^ roger that

switching to samsung today

----------


## PAG

> ^^ roger that
> 
> switching to samsung today


Pretty sure that you won't regret it.   Significant benefit to me is having expandable storage through a SD card, as like many I've an inherent distrust of 'Cloud' or similar.   I'm 6 months into a Galaxy S9+ which is a tremendous piece of kit.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ Buy a screen saver and a case.

The curved glass on Samsung's flagship phones are fragile as fuck. I recently paid 7200 baht to replace them both on my S8. You'd think paying 26000 baht they would be bullet proof.

Great camera though.

----------


## bsnub

I have an LG V30+ and love it. Better than the Samsung imho.

----------


## hick

Thanks for tips   :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

Xiaomi mi max 3

----------


## aging one

^ I am buying one this week. Then I am going to take a hammer and beat the shit out of my Asus Zen phone.  Thing has a mind of its own.

----------


## AntRobertson

Last Xmas my mate was having some issues with his iPhone. After a few beers we decided to try to fix it with a pool cue and ball.

Didn't fix it but it was immensely satisfying.

----------


## aging one

My plan exactly.  Yesterday morning while jogging I put on Spotify and then locked my phone.  Got home and there were 9 windows open. Including the flashlight on, the calculator stuck on my screen. I had called 2 people at 615 am, and the alarm was on. It had also turned off the ringer for my phone and the wife was calling me.  One year good cheap phone. 1.5 years piece of shit. Wifi no longer works as well.

----------


## Neverna

> Yesterday morning while jogging I put on Spotify and then locked my phone.  Got home and there were 9 windows open. Including the flashlight on, the calculator stuck on my screen. I had called 2 people at 615 am, and the alarm was on. It had also turned off the ringer for my phone and the wife was calling me.  One year good cheap phone.


I had similar issues with a Samsung phone. The issue wasn't the phone though, it was that the phone had no password to access it once swiped so it would rub in my pocket and then do all sorts of stuff that I didn't actually want it to do. Put a password on it and it will not accidentally call someone or open an app when it's in your pocket.

----------


## headhunter

the wife went into dtac last weekend to change the sim card in mine,they all laughed when she pulled out one of the first apple i-phone 2006.
now i got an I-MOBILE given to me from my B.I.L.FREE.
nobody buys apple anymore.

----------


## bobo746

Huawei does the job.

----------


## lom

> The curved glass on Samsung's flagship phones are fragile as fuck. I recently paid 7200 baht to replace them both on my S8. You'd think paying 26000 baht they would be bullet proof.


Have one of those arriving this week. S8+ , brand new.  18000 baht.   :Wave:

----------


## happynz

> Xiaomi mi max 3


Second that. I have the Xiaomi mi max 2 and I have been very satisfied with it. I'll be getting the Mi Max 3 in about a month. The battery life is phenomenal (5500mAH), easily two days use without needing to plug in the charger. It's also a lot less pricey than that plasticy fragile way over-priced Samsung gear. You can order the Mi Max 3 on Lazada for about 9,900. You may want to wait a bit for the Global Version (probably out later this month), or if you get the Chinese/English iteration just have your local phone shop flash the global rom on it. No biggie. 

Good luck,

xiaomi fanboy

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, they are selling like hot cakes to Thais.

For what that's worth.  :Very Happy: 

My wife loves hers.

----------


## happynz

As does mine.

----------


## cyrille

There has to be a saving, buying them from the people who are actually making them all.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jabir

I'm also done with Apple, phone chip started faltering 8 months from new, took it in twice and like a toothache it started behaving each time, 14 months in and phone chip's dead but everything else works fine, Apple at Central said can't fix it but 15k to swap for a new phone, told them foff, now on the market for any other.

Mate recently bought a Chinese brand for around 8-9k, said it does everything Apple can but not into trusting unknown chink brands just yet.

----------


## reinvented

disavowed from Apple years back, cant stand their practices. their kit looks good though, ill give them that

I use a Huawei P10
pretty much the best phone ive had, camera is amazing and does all the other shit I need easily enough
and tough enough to survive 2 kids and multiple drops

was about 10k with some true deal

----------


## happynz

Hick, whatever you decide to purchase make sure it has bands B4, B5, and/or B17 so you are able to get LTE service in the US.

----------


## hick

THANKS Happy!!   Great tip!

----------


## happynz

> Xiaomi mi max 3


Great phone, but spend an extra several hundred baht and get a TPU case to put on the phone as the metal case is a bit slippery.

----------


## bsnub

> Hick, whatever you decide to purchase make sure it has bands B4, B5, and/or B17 so you are able to get LTE service in the US.


That is the trick isn't because a lot of those Chinese brands do not have them.

----------


## baldrick

> You can order the Mi Max 3 on Lazada for about 9,900


I looked at them , but I want the 6gig ram and 128 gig storage

I also will upgrade my old asus tablet ( crap ) to a mi pad 4




> and get a TPU case to put on the phone


I always put a protective case on the phone to protect the corners in case of drop




> it was that the phone had no password to access it


the fingerprint reader on the back of my Xiaomi max 2 has performed its task flawlessly for the last year

----------


## happynz

Mi Max 3 is a good phone for media consumption, but be aware that it has a 6.9 inch screen. Pocketability ™ may be an issue. Xiaomi has a more pocket-friendly option with the Redmi 5 Plus (5.99" screen) which has the all-important (for you and other US travelers) necessary bands B4 and B5. It comes in 3GB Ram 32GB Rom and 4GB RAM 64GB ROM versions, both budget friendly at under US$200 (might be a good cheap option as a back up to your daily driver). My only niggle with this model is that it takes the micro USB instead of the better type-C connector.

----------


## baldrick

not to mention that just about all the Xiaomi phones have an IR transmitter with which you can scare all the televisions and air conditioners in range

----------


## Lost Farlang

Waste of money

----------


## happynz

> Waste of money *burp*


....   :Very Happy:

----------


## happynz

,,.....

----------


## david44

Got an iPhone  a Samsung but for everyday use HOMTOM $38 from ali , does everythig I need  and not worried if I lose it in shops garden, straps onto holder on bike as a GPS great camera runs skyoe better than Apple , might buy a spare.

Added plus of cheapos no one wants to knick off the bar when you go to bleed the lizard :bananaman: and thai wives and gf wont want it 

SPECS HERE

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOMT...ceBeautifyAB=0

----------


## happynz

aliexpress has an amazing selection of phones. Many are brands that sound odd to western ears -- bluboo, leagoo, meizu, meiigoo...who knows, maybe igloo...  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Mi Max 3 is a good phone for media consumption, but be aware that it has a 6.9 inch screen.


Every time I go bigger it just seems normal.

I remember looking at a 5.2 inch Note version 1 in 2012 and thinking it looked comical.

Now my 6.4 inch Mi Max 2 seems normal.

I am sure I will get used to the Mi Max 3 when it comes out.

----------


## Dillinger

> Mi Max 3 is a good phone for media consumption, but be aware that it has a 6.9 inch screen


Thats a tablet not a phone. You wouldn't wanna answer that on the BTS

----------


## bsnub

Agree with Dilly that is too big. Specs are not that impressive either. A 12mp camera and only 1080p on that big screen. I will stick with my LG V30+.

----------


## Dillinger

> Mate recently bought a Chinese brand for around 8-9k, said it does everything Apple can but not into trusting unknown chink brands just yet.


Speed and function wise you wont notice hardly any difference in a mid range phone compared to the flagship models.

You will notice a huge difference in your camera though, which is the main thing I personally look for in a phone.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I had a Nokia 930 with windows 8.1. It was reliable and I found the UI easy. The battery life now (4 years old) is starting to go so I now have a Samsung S7 (for about 5 months) with the latest Android. Works well battery life is very good. Camera is good and the sound is quite good for a phone. Have to say I still prefer the Windows phone software but sadly Microsoft chose to get out. I think the lack of apps killed it but for me that uses it as a phone, a camera and a bit of social media it was fine. I liked Cortana as well which I now have on Android. If you like Android I would reccomend the Samsung S7 as it is cheaper than the S8 and still can do pretty well everything an S8 will do.

----------


## baldrick

> Thats a tablet not a phone. You wouldn't wanna answer that on the BTS


I barely use mine as an actual phone - I would rather text 




> A 12mp camera and only 1080p on that big screen


it lacks OIS , but the camera is fine - and the 1080p resolution is more than good enough with the added bonus of power saving vs the QHD screened devices

this design is on purpose , no power hungy screen or processor equals long power on times

I have no problem handling the mi max 2 as I do not possess drumpf hands

----------


## happynz

> Agree with Dilly that is too big. Specs are not that impressive either. A 12mp camera and only 1080p on that big screen. I will stick with my LG V30+.


Get the Open Camera App at Google Play and you'll be sorted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> aliexpress has an amazing selection of phones. Many are brands that sound odd to western ears -- bluboo, leagoo, meizu, meiigoo...who knows, maybe igloo...


And many of these weird brand names have an amazing selection of malware, spyware and adware on them.

----------


## Dillinger

> this design is on purpose


 Its a compromise 

You're compromising a great camera for a shit one and average battery life for a big gay looking phone.  :Smile: 

Send us a photo in low light that you've took of your  new manbag that you need to carry the big gay Chinese piece of shit  around in :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you still want to look like a iPrat....




> *Counterfeit iPhone X Discovered Running iOS-Skinned Android Riddled With Backdoors And Malware*
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Smartphone users know that there are hordes of counterfeit devices and apps out there that are meant to give nefarious parties access to your device and personal information. In the case of counterfeit devices, they often have the same general appearance as their intended target, but often miss the mark in some glaring areas. Such is the case with this Apple iPhone X counterfeit device that was discovered for sale in China at a low, low price of $100 (compared to the $999 starting MSRP for the real deal).
> 
> At that price, you would assume that something is amiss, but the device looked so much like an iPhone in style and in software, that it was hard to tell, at first glance. Ultimately, security researchers took the device and probed it to find out what made it tick and just how secure it was. The device arrived in a white box that looked like an iPhone box, but with images and text said to be a little blurry.
> The alleged iPhone X has the same volume rockers, the same side buttons, a working Lightning port, and what _appeared_ to be the same pentalobe screws that a real iPhone has (they weren’t). It even had instructions telling users how to setup Face ID and an IMEI number that resolved as an iPhone X.
> Apple logos show when the device boots and the menus look very much like iPhone menus according to reports. At some point in fiddling with the device, _Motherboard_ notes that the “App Store” on the faux iPhone X crashed and the error message given said that “Google Play” had crashed and the infamous notch was software-generated. 
> A comprehensive probe of the phone revealed that the device ran a version of Android with code from several unidentified sources. The researchers also noted that the device was riddled with backdoors and malicious apps. Researchers found fake stock iOS apps on the device like Compass, Stocks, and Clock that asked for invasive permissions like the ability to read texts. The researchers weren’t sure if that means the developers were just not that good at what they did or if the device was intentionally malicious.
> The “mishmash” of default apps are “horribly insecure” and the researchers noted that they could be outright malicious. Evidence was also found of a “wide range of backdoors” that could have been written by several developers. The fake Safari app, for instance, uses custom libraries to open a backdoor and allow code to be run on the device remotely. Another software package called ADUPSmade by a Chinese firm provides OTA updates and is widely considered a backdoor.
> If you enter your iCloud username and password into the device, that info can be read by any service or application. The device has interesting features though, like being the only Android device that changes and connects to a PC with a Lightning cable. The moral of the story, however, is don’t expect security or an actual quality device when you purchase a $100 iPhone X clone.

----------


## armstrong

I'm a big fan of xiaomi. Love it. Only about 3k and it does everything I need.

----------


## klong toey

I've got an Huawei at the moment desk top mode is a good feature but the phone will have issues in the USA.

----------


## Dillinger

I bought one of those mi phones years ago in Malaysia..Mi3 I think it was. It looked just like an iPhone and the Chinese app store that was on it,  had the theme and ringtone for every iphone thats been made.

I think i did manage to put googles app store on there after rooting it on Xiaomi's website if I remember right.

It wasnt a bad phone tbh for the money, apart from the camera.

If you're gonna scrimp on a phone, you'd be better off doing like Hugh Cow says and buying last years or the year before's flagship model imho.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm a big fan of xiaomi. Love it. Only about 3k and it does everything I need


Can it wash your underpants, or turn flowers into bulbs? :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Samsung is the way to go...

----------


## Dragonfly94

we have a kid named Samsung round the corner, right little sod

----------


## LovelyFrede

I just orderd new Iphone. Cannot wait to get it

----------


## cyrille

What was it that made you decide on an iphone, frede?

----------


## SKkin

> Suggestions for new dumb phone?

----------


## tomcat

...^pic doesn't include 50-kilometer extension cord...

----------


## baldrick

> Send us a photo in low light that you've took




manbag has multi and tools in it - this job I have been using me spanners in anger

----------


## uncle junior

Samsung. Good quality and affordable. If you break the screen or have some other problem with the LED it's easy to get replacement parts and fix it yourself. Iphone too much proprietary hardware to  do that. OPPO, Huawei etc are  PRC  companies so it's a crap shoot on quality.

----------


## happynz

> Samsung. Good quality and affordable.


Yup, fairly good quality cameras and screens, but a bit on the pricey side. Samsung Galaxy S9 is what, THB35,000? Google Pixel 3 XL I believe is about 5,000 less than that and has the latest Android and will be getting the latest free system update (Android PIE 9.0) when it comes out. 




> If you break the screen or have some other problem with the LED it's easy to get replacement parts and fix it yourself.


Fair comment.  Samsung is so ubiquitous that parts are not particularly a chore to source.




> Iphone has too much proprietary hardware to  do that.


That's one of my beefs with Apple.




> OPPO, Huawei etc are PRC companies so it's a crap shoot on quality.


Here's an interesting video on the Chinese mobile manufacturing business by a Canadian tech reviewer.

----------


## uncle junior

> Samsung Galaxy S9 is what, THB35,000?



I don't get the walking around with a thousand dollar phone that i'm probably gonna lose or sit on.  I have a Samsung J4 now, cost about $250...sat on it already once and replaced the LED for $45.  I'm happy with it.....i'm not that into tech though. Long as i can LINE/WeChat...i'm ok.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't get the walking around with a thousand dollar phone that i'm probably gonna lose or sit on.  I have a Samsung J4 now, cost about $250...sat on it already once and replaced the LED for $45.  I'm happy with it.....i'm not that into tech though. Long as i can LINE/WeChat...i'm ok.


I've only ever lost one phone, and that was because some little Eastern European bastard lifted it from me while I was trapped in a crowd at Euro 2000 and I couldn't get my hands round to break his grubby little fingers.

Otherwise I get a new top of the range phone every year and if I don't like it I stick with the old one (still got the Note 8).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yup, fairly good quality cameras and screens, but a bit on the pricey side. Samsung Galaxy S9 is what, THB35,000? Google Pixel 3 XL I believe is about 5,000 less than that and has the latest Android and will be getting the latest free system update (Android PIE 9.0) when it comes out.


The only way the Pixel 3 XL is cheaper than an S9 is if you are comparing the bottom spec Pixel with a higher spec S9.

Pixels are notoriously expensive.

----------


## happynz

£739 for both Pixel 3 XL and Galaxy S9 in the UK. However in the States the prices are a bit different -- $799 for the Pixel 3 XL and the Samsung S9 coming in a bit cheaper at $719. Thai pricing can be all over the show.  

If I was loaded with ducats I'd go for the Pixel 'cos vanilla Android (I dislike Samsung's plasticy feel and bloatware).

----------


## Dillinger

> If I was loaded with ducats I'd go for the Pixel 'cos vanilla Android (I dislike Samsung's plasticy feel and bloatware).


The S9 is made of glass and also has a bigger battery and better display than the Pixel. But the main thing is there are official Samsung warranty and repair centers here. Good luck handing your Pixel over at MBK and getting it back with the original camera etc still inside :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The S9 is made of glass and also has a bigger battery and better display than the Pixel. But the main thing is there are official Samsung warranty and repair centers here. Good luck handing your Pixel over at MBK and getting it back with the original camera etc still inside


Good luck getting it back fixed at all.

----------

